
Show HN: Scheduling Async Voice Messages on RPi Made Easy with NatOS - ruchirp
https://github.com/ruchir594/NatOS
======
samknight
Very cool, been looking for something like this!

------
mauriziolacava
That's cool guys keep working on it!

------
richard_lim
interesting.

------
carmen_ccw
amazing!

